# Hello, I'm new...



## scrtgift (Jun 1, 2006)

*:yinyang:  I just sign in. I hope to learn new things from all.*


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Can you tell us a little more about yourself?  In any case, I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## MJS (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay with us! 

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Jun 1, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT.com!  Lots of great people here.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi and Welcome to MT  Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy yourself.
Terry


----------



## Drac (Jun 1, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Gift, welcome on board. Have you ever studied Wing Chun Kung Fu?


----------



## Kacey (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  Is there a specific art you'd like to learn more about, or just MA in general?


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT - happy posting


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## green meanie (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 2, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 2, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kreth (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 2, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to MT.  Happy Posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Lisa (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (Jun 4, 2006)

scrtgift said:
			
		

> *:yinyang: I just sign in. I hope to learn new things from all.*


 
A warm welcome but I don't think he's coming back *lol


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Gift!


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------

